# [ 2013 ] Santorini from Crete- day trip or overnight?



## heathpack

We exchanged into 2 weeks on Crete next May.  Then we needed to get FF tix from LA to Athens, but we could not get our dates, so we are stopping in London for 4 nights and continuing on to Crete.  That whittles our 2 weeks in Crete down to 10 days.

Then I talk to a friend of mine who tells me that since we are flying through Athens, I really should stay two nights and see the Parthenon and associated sights.  So we cut the last two nights off the Crete nights and are booked on SPG points (actually cash & points) for 2 nights into the Hotel Grande Bretange, right across from the Parthenon.

Then I read on another TUG thread that Santorini rocks.  We were already planning on a day trip to Santorini from Crete.  Now I am wondering if we should be considering cutting Crete short by another night and spending a night in Santorini.  Whether we stay overnight in Santorini or not, we'd take the high speed ferry and arrive around noon.  If we do Santorini as a day trip, we'd leave to go back to Crete at 6pm.  If we stay overnight, we'd fly from Santorini to Athens.  Flight schedules are not yet published but it seems we could leave Santorini as late as 9pm.

So if we did the overnight Santorini, the itinerary would be:
Days 1 to 2: Travel LA to London
Day 3, 4, and 5: London
Day 6: Travel London to Crete
Days 7 through 13 (7 days): Crete
Day 14: High speed ferry am to Santorini, overnight in Santorini
Day 15: Santorini, late flight to Athens, arriving hotel 11pm or so
Day 16:  Athens full day
Day 17: Mid-late afternoon flight Athens to London, overnight at London airport hotel
Day 18: Travel London to LA

The bottom line is that if we do Santorini as a daytrip, we get one more night in Crete and an extra half day in Athens.  Cost-wise, the difference is negligible as we'd stay in Santorini on SPG points or cash & points.

If it matters, we are young and energetic.  The itinerary eitherway is in no way daunting to us schedule-wise.

What say you?  Yay or nay on the overnight in Santorini?

H


----------



## Passepartout

Yea. At Oia. (say Eeya) There is a cable car up from the port, or you can ride a donkey up 1000 steps. Or walk. 

Jim


----------



## heathpack

Passepartout said:


> Yea. At Oia. (say Eeya) There is a cable car up from the port, or you can ride a donkey up 1000 steps. Or walk.
> 
> Jim



My free option would be Sheraton Vedema Resort.  It's located at the arrow in the picture below.  Not Oia, is the location bad?






H


----------



## Passepartout

I'm sure it's nice, but the places you see all the pictures of the whitewashed and turquoise domed buildings along the crater rim are from Oia and the other tourism center Thira. I have arrived at Santorini where your map shows the port. Formal and informal (pickup truck) taxis meet all the inbound boats and deliver them to the top of the rim. You will be touring around by bus and taxi rather than on foot.


----------



## heathpack

Passepartout said:


> I'm sure it's nice, but the places you see all the pictures of the whitewashed and turquoise domed buildings along the crater rim are from Oia and the other tourism center Thira. I have arrived at Santorini where your map shows the port. Formal and informal (pickup truck) taxis meet all the inbound boats and deliver them to the top of the rim. You will be touring around by bus and taxi rather than on foot.



Hmm, it seems cost-prohibitive to stay near the caldera.  About $600-$700 for a single night.  Still researching options but I'm not sure Oia will be in our budget.

H


----------



## Passepartout

You can still stay where you intended, just plan on taxiing back after a wonderful touristy meal overlooking the caldera. Lots of people just day-trip Santorini and Mykonos in one day as cruise ship stops, so any extra you can do will be a bonus.

Sometimes the perfect gets in the way of the darn good.

Jim

Ps, My favorite in Athens is the Archeological Museum, followed by just wandering the Plaka at the foot of the Parthenon hill. All the sidewalk cafes lay out a great olive spread with the bread bowl. Heavenly.


----------



## heathpack

Passepartout said:


> You can still stay where you intended, just plan on taxiing back after a wonderful touristy meal overlooking the caldera. Lots of people just day-trip Santorini and Mykonos in one day as cruise ship stops, so any extra you can do will be a bonus.
> 
> Sometimes the perfect gets in the way of the darn good.
> 
> Jim



Well, it looks like there is a SPG hotel in Oia.  It's a category 7, with limited participation in the SPG program and cant be booked on the SPG website. NIf we could get a free room, it would be something like 30,000 Starpoints- enough for 3 free nights at a nice normal Westin or a round trip domestic coach flight.  I'm not sure we'd spring for it.  We're trying to get an exchange into the Costa del Sol for next Sept.  For that trip, we'll have to book the flights way before we find out if we get the exchange.  So we want to be sitting on a pile of Starpoints in case we need to go all hotel in Spain.

The big question will be if it's worth it to stay overnight in Santorini at all if we're staying 20 mi or so away from the juicy bits?

H


----------



## Passepartout

heathpack said:


> The big question will be if it's worth it to stay overnight in Santorini at all if we're staying 20 mi or so away from the juicy bits?



You get to be the one who decides. Any time at all there is better than none. A day-trip might be just as good as an overnight at the 'wrong' end of the island. In the overall scheme of things, that might work out as well and open more options later as you outlined.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Stay the night in Santorini!*

We were there for the day on a cruise ship.  Luckily only one other was in port with us, but it was still quite crowded on small Santorini.  We took a ship ex to get to Oia first thing then "ditched" it to spend time in Oia before the crowds, took the many steps down to Ammoudi port and from there chartered a boat to get us to where the ship tenders docked.

I would stay where you're considering since you have the points, but rent a car or other transportation, so as to get around the island easily.  Sunset from Oia is supposed to be incredible and I imagine sunrise is equally beautiful.  Plus overnighting gives you time to enjoy Santorini after the cruisers have sailed away.

Since you're active, and going in May. I suggest the cliff walk from Fira to Oia or the reverse.  I also recommend taking a boat cruise in the caldera that gives you time to swim in the hot springs.


----------



## bailey

We booked an overnight ferry to Athens from Santorini.  The ferry left around midnight and arrived in Athens in the morning.  We had a very nice room with comfortable beds.  This would save you from having to book a room there and might save you some time.  Can't remember the cost now??

By the way...be careful if you do the donkeys.   They run into the folks walking on the stairs and smash them against the walls.  I had to lift my legs up so they wouldn't get scraped.


----------



## mav

We spent 1 week in Santorini 2 years ago and stayed at  Aigialos Hotel Santorini . I can't say enough about how wonderful it was! Service, staff etc! They would bring breakfast everyday to your room and set it up on the balcony.  I can't explain how fantastic it was to sit up there and look down on the gorgeous sea and cruise ships and have breakfast! And what a breakfast it was! My husband said he will remember Santorini and the  Aigialos Hotel all the days of his life!


----------



## heathpack

mav said:


> We spent 1 week in Santorini 2 years ago and stayed at  Aigialos Hotel Santorini . I can't say enough about how wonderful it was! Service, staff etc! They would bring breakfast everyday to your room and set it up on the balcony.  I can't explain how fantastic it was to sit up there and look down on the gorgeous sea and cruise ships and have breakfast! And what a breakfast it was! My husband said he will remember Santorini and the  Aigialos Hotel all the days of his life!



Thanks Mav, we just booked a single night there.  $385 US which is the best rate I've found so far for a nice place in Fira or Oia.  The cash and points stay at the Sheraton would cost me $255 plus 15,000 points.  So this is only $135 more- maybe only $100ish more when you consider the free breakfast.  Plus transport on the island will now cost less (no car rental) and we'll be more in the middle of things, making it easier to maximize our time in Santorini.

TUG rocks.

H


----------



## heathpack

heathpack said:


> Thanks Mav, we just booked a single night there.  $385 US which is the best rate I've found so far for a nice place in Fira or Oia.  The cash and points stay at the Sheraton would cost me $255 plus 15,000 points.  So this is only $135 more- maybe only $100ish more when you consider the free breakfast.  Plus transport on the island will now cost less (no car rental) and we'll be more in the middle of things, making it easier to maximize our time in Santorini.
> 
> TUG rocks.
> 
> H



ARGH.  Ferry schedules are not out yet for 2014.  But in 2013, the high speed ferry runs every day EXCEPT Wed.  Which is of course the day we need to get to Santorini in the current itieration of the itinerary.:annoyed:

Back to the drawing board.  Stay tuned.

H


----------



## heathpack

Ok, Santorini is saved.  There are two high speed ferries and the other one runs on Wednesday.

On top of that, I found a cliff side studio in Oia with a sunset view from our balcony.  Place called Esperas.  About $100 more than a Starwood cash & points stay.  



H


----------



## Passepartout

OH BOY! I think this will give you a lifetime memory. I'm happy for you.

Jim


----------



## mav

heathpack said:


> Thanks Mav, we just booked a single night there.  $385 US which is the best rate I've found so far for a nice place in Fira or Oia.  The cash and points stay at the Sheraton would cost me $255 plus 15,000 points.  So this is only $135 more- maybe only $100ish more when you consider the free breakfast.  Plus transport on the island will now cost less (no car rental) and we'll be more in the middle of things, making it easier to maximize our time in Santorini.
> 
> TUG rocks.
> 
> H



  Hi Heathpck, 
     ENJOY!!!  please let me know what you thought. They give you get a list and you can check off as many items as you want to order for breakfast. BE SURE to order the bread basket along with what ever else you order. It is  divine!  I am in heaven just thinking about it!  And have breakfast delivered to your balconey. HEAVEN!


----------



## pedro47

We were on a Celebrity Cruise last year and this city was one of our port destination. This city will leave you so many memories.  Please take many pictures to share with those back home.

The cable ride up to the city will give you some of the most awesome pictures of the cruise port city.


----------



## Christie

You'll never regret the decision to stay the night in Oia.  One of the most beautiful places in the world!











1


----------



## SRenaeP

I just got back from Greece a couple of weeks ago.  Unless you're a history buff, I would honestly skip Athens.  While enjoyable, it really didn't hold my attention.  That said, if you still go, I can recommend a great bicycle tour that gives a good overview of the city and sights.

I enjoyed Santorini the most out of the three places we went (Santorini, Mykonos and Athens).  We went to Oia and Thira but stayed in Kamari Beach, which I preferred.  Our hotel was one block from the beach and there were lots of shops and restaurants within walking distance.  We took the bus to Oia and Thira.  I wouldn't recommend renting a car.  It seems like more hassle/cost than would be worth it.

-Steph


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Give Santorini more time*

May is a great time to go to Greece.  I recommend less time on Crete and more on Santorini, unless you have relatives on Crete or something like that.

Stay overlooking the caldera, otherwise forget it.  The Hotel Kavalari in Fira isn't the Waldorf, but the Waldorf doesn't have this view either.  We had to fire up the water heater prior to any hot showers, it's old school European.  However, it's one of the most spectacular views from a hotel room ever.  Buy a bottle of wine, some bread, meat and cheese from a corner store and enjoy on your balcony.  It's a quick cab ride to Oia for dinner in a restaurant overlooking the caldera.  We spent three days here and felt we cheated ourselves.


----------



## heathpack

Y'all are killing me with this "more Santorini" advice!!!  Each added night in Santorini is $365 vs free to stay in Crete in our timeshare.  We are not history buffs per se but certainly are interested enough in the historical underpinnings of Western civilization to consider the Parthenon for a day.

Oh boy, this trip is getting pricey, we'll have to sit down and really think about our plan. 

H


----------



## Passepartout

heathpack said:


> Y'all are killing me with this "more Santorini" advice!!!  Each added night in Santorini is $365 vs free to stay in Crete in our timeshare.  We are not history buffs per se but certainly are interested enough in the historical underpinnings of Western civilization to consider the Parthenon for a day.
> 
> Oh boy, this trip is getting pricey, we'll have to sit down and really think about our plan.
> 
> H



You'll be fine. But allow me to add my $.02 about Athens. Find a PBS video on the rebuilding of the Parthenon. See it before you go. It's cool, but probably not the greatest thing in town. When they get all the fallen stones they have put back in place in a few centuries. Maybe. But not now. Go there. Then on the way down to the Plaka, look at the hill facing the Parthenon. It's where Paul had a few words with the folks. Have a snack (the olive spread is wonderful on a baguette) and a glass of Retsina in the Plaka.

To me the REAL deal in Athens is in the Archeological Museum. Other than there, it's just a big, noisy city. Oh, there is something historical wherever they stick a shovel in the dirt, but let someone else make sense of it.

As to Santorini, a lot of people feel they've had the experience with just a cruise ship stop of a few hours- they often do Mykonos on the same day too. You will be there multiple times longer.

Still envious.....

Jim


----------



## cgeidl

*One night Santorini will work well*

We are also going to Crete/Santorini in May. Will spent almost three weeks on Crete and one night in Santorini. We will not book ahead as there will be many people trying to rent their place where the ferry comes in. Will give you a free ride up and if you like it stay. If not you can then look elsewhere.
We went to both islands years ago and just biked a week on Crete and stayed a few days on Santorini. We are going back solely to see the sunset then have dinner over the caldera. After dark it doesn't matter if you stay elsewhere so we intend to stay at an inexpensive place and splurge on drinks,dinner and getting around. The ferry leaves about 6PM to return to Crete so we will have a half day with sunset then a full day .maybrent a car for the day.
Have fun and enjoy your Caldera stay.


----------



## JudyH

This thread is so interesting and helpful.  I just now booked a week on Poros for Sept 2016.

I was in Greece 4 years ago, land trip and cruise.  We stayed four days in Athens and loved it.  Did the Parthenon, the Archeological Museum, The Agora walks, the Platka.

Then we used Fantasy Travel of Greece to arrange a day cruise to Hydra and Poros, as well as arranged all my land transportation for me.  I will definatly use them in planning the next trip.

It is easy to take the tourist bus from the airport into Athens.  Our hotel was close to where it lets you off.

Same trip, we boarded the cruise ship out of Athens.  It stopped in Santorini  for a day.  We walked Oia, went to a winery for lunch, and had a bit of free time.  I really would have liked to spend a night or two near Oia to be there when most of the cruise passengers have left.  It was the prettiest of all the islands we saw.

I agree with all of the above posters and their advice.  Now I just have to decide what to tack on with Poros.


----------



## classiclincoln

We exchanged into Crete this past summer.  Horrible resort, but did a 4 day island hopper cruise with Louise Lines.  We're really not cruise people, but had a great time.  Stopped in Turkey, Mykonos, Patmos, Rhodes, Crete and Santorini.  Not brand new huge cruise liners, but a small cruise ship.  Liked it much better than the big ones.  Food was typical cruise line stuff, but staff and tours were great.  Spent the day wandering around Rhodes and found the synagogue.  Highly recommended if you have the time.


----------



## Talent312

Where to eat in Santorini? Check out: http://www.cntraveller.com/guides/europe/greece/santorini/where-to-eat
My favorite was Selene (one of Europe's Top 100), but it's out of the way.
.


----------



## Zac495

No place in the world like Santorini. After Turkey, we went to Santorini. We were there 3 years prior but only stayed 3 nights - it wasn't enough.

Anteliz Suites is my favorite hotel.


----------



## cgeidl

*Booked at Panoramic Botique Hotel*

We were going to wait but found a great deal on Tripadvisor. $168 for a petit suite at this hotel with breakfast. Has many Tripadvisor reviews and has won the 2014 Standard of Excellence award.Other rooms are available from $120. If you go to the hotels website rooms are more than double. For some reason booking thru Getaroom on this web site is way below usual market cost.


----------

